# Losing hair in tail area



## fern (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,
My baby, Shayna, is 13 mos. old. Her tail looks smaller every day. Her body is fine and I'm not finding hair around the house but it looks sparser than it was.
Any ideas? Thanks, Fern


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I afraid I don't have any ideas. Can you post a photo?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Photos would be good. Is it possible she is eating her tail?


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

You should take her to the vet and get checked for thyroid function. This happened to our first Havanese. The thinning started with her tail and progressed throughout her body, but it was most noticeable on her tail. She was put on Thyroid medication which resolved the hair. It came back but she had to remain on medication for the rest of her life.


----------



## fern (Jan 19, 2016)

goldanimals said:


> You should take her to the vet and get checked for thyroid function. This happened to our first Havanese. The thinning started with her tail and progressed throughout her body, but it was most noticeable on her tail. She was put on Thyroid medication which resolved the hair. It came back but she had to remain on medication for the rest of her life.


Thanks for the advice - I figured I'd probable end up at the vet


----------



## fern (Jan 19, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Photos would be good. Is it possible she is eating her tail?


I hadn't thought about that - I'll watch more carefully.

Have no idea how to send a picture.


----------

